# Black p's?



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Just wanted to know if these were black p's. I got them from Riverwonders.com. They're less then an inch so I dunno how old they are. Hard to see in the pics, but they're bottom jaw does protrude farther then their top lip. Riverwonders said they were Rhoms also known as black/white piranha?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

those are not rhombs


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> watermonst3rs Posted on Feb 21 2004, 03:44 PM
> Just wanted to know if these were black p's. I got them from Riverwonders.com. They're less then an inch so I dunno how old they are. Hard to see in the pics, but they're bottom jaw does protrude farther then their top lip. Riverwonders said they were Rhoms also known as black/white piranha?


The common name "black P" is nearly applicable to any species of pirana at adulthood. Native speaking; Brazilian Black pirana is applied to S. spilopleura. In other regions, Guyana for example its applied to S. rhombeus. Black pirana is also applied to Pygocentrus piraya in Rio Sao Francisco.<<<<<This is just for your information so that you can see how common names have little value in species identification.

As for your fish it is Pygopristis denticulata. Sometimes locally called Pirana Mapara or Gold pirambeba. Its a beautiful fish, often having lemon or reddish-orange fins trimmed with white. Yellow or red belly depending on locality. Feeds principally on fruit, seeds and fins, including whole fish.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

riverwonders.com does not know their stuff... shipping dentis as black ps.. and rhoms as redbellies... etc etc.. and redbellies as spilos.. 







order from one of the community sponsors instead and you wont have any doubts to what you ordered.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn, I'm pissed now. I'm gonna contact them. They specifically said Rhoms. I asked for the most aggressive piranha they have. Does anyone have pics of adults species? Thanks for the accurate info. -Will


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Adult species of what? Look at OPEFE web site there are photos and information. Check PFURY Member Gallery as well.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks again for the accurate info, I talked to riverwonders.com and indeed they are Pygopristis denticulata. They are sending me 2 Rhoms free of charge. =)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd keep the Dentics if I were you. Actually i've wanted one since i started into p's. That's cool they are sending you Rhoms too. looks like you made out well.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yea that river wonders site is bullshit, they had a "holiday" sale on 5 black piranhas for like 45 bucks...so my friend jumped on it...turns out its red bellies...those sons of bitches...

NO ONE BUY FROM THOSE JACK ASSES...(riverwonders.com)

The sponsers on your right hand side of this page are trustworthy and never mess up...like aquascape for example... or fish catcher...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea, turned out for the best I guess since I got two of each species. Though Riverwonders said they couldn't send my Rhoms till mid March so I ordered one 4-5" Rhom from The Fish Catcher Thursday night and it got here Fri morn. So, much props to 'The Fish Catcher'.


----------

